# Student SVP, US Dept. of Education Loans, and TAFE NSW



## Walnut (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm a US citizen wanting to study in Australia, and I have recently applied and have been accepted at the Ultimo campus for TAFE. I was wondering if I could have my parents on as guarantors for funds on my SVP, and if that would show I have access to the amount they want me to. 

And when paying for college, if TAFE participates in Fed. Student Loans from the US Dept. of Education. I really don't want to take out a private loan for my course, because paying $20-$22K AUD on a loan seems really steep.

Any other tips would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------

